# what have i got on my FACE!!!!!!!!!!!



## skunkie (May 30, 2010)

*awaiting update*

please wait for the up date of skunkie thanx


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Ringworm??

How did the sores develop? Could it be that he/she has scraped his/her face while trying to get through a small gap or something? Poor baby!

A trip to the vets is probably in order for some antifungals if it's ringworm!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would say some kind of fungal infection too. Poor baby


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

How long have you had the little tyke? It looks young. Where did you get it from? Can't your breeder help you? Did you breed it?

Any idea if it has been bitten by another skunk at all? 

Vet's is the obvious port of call, they can take some skin samples etc. and run some tests on it to see if it is fungal, bacterial or something else.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Ring worm , fungal infection or mites.
Vet is deffo a good idea


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Noticed this thread earlier, was just wondering how old the little baby was? He is lovely. Who was it that bred him if you don't mind me asking, what do they have to say on the matter and what are they personally doing about it? 

Joe


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I await news on this in anticipation Skunkie.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

OK I'm intrigued now, is Skunkie Rory as this is the same picture from 'Nerys w Garbetts' Picasa Album as mentioned in this thread?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Fixx said:


> OK I'm intrigued now, is Skunkie Rory as this is the same picture from 'Nerys w Garbetts' Picasa Album as mentioned in this thread?


 
Does look like it to moi.......


Dave


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

It's defo the same pic.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

It is.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

What I miss?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

My plague said:


> What I miss?


The picture was a shot of a young skunk with lesions on it's face. It belonged to a member on here (who I cannot name because of the person being protected by the Mods, but look back at previous posts of mine in this thread and you'll see) that apparently was not getting veterinarian treatment for it's problems. 

There was another thread highlighting her actions, an RSPCA visit they recieved and some history and linking to a Picasa album full of extremely shocking pictures (once again, look back at my posts in this thread to find a link to it).


----------

